# The Big Beast of the East



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Alright I wanna know what people think about the almighty Killington, it's pertty much the bigest thing on the east coast of the US. I've been 4 or 5 times and its alright. Its got its ups and its got its down just like basically anywhere. I think it gets a little croweded though and trying to get from peak to peak tend to be a bit of a hassle just because there is so much going on with 200 some odd trails reading the trail map is like looking into a bowl of spagetti. But enough of what I think let me know what you opinions are


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Killington is the largest resort though isn't it.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i like killington. its huge with every kind of terrain imagineable. a lot of people complain that its crowded but i have stood in longer lines at liberty. the longest lines are for the ganjalas and they arent really all that bad IMO.

i do agree that getting from peak to peak can be a bit much but at least your riding and dont have to walk it or something.

overall, i've never had anything but good experiences there.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Last year me and two friends went up for a weekend in Vermont, We stayed in Burlington with my buddy and we hit up Bolton Valley, Killington, and Jay Peak
Killington was the worst out of the three days we rode it was super foggy they were blowing snow all over the place it was a "meh" kind of day. But the best day was at Jay which is good news if your goin to the east coast meet.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

Not a huge Killington fan. It's a pain in the balls to get around up there. Someone else also said it - it's more of a skiers mt. What about Sugar Bush? I have not been there in yrs but from what I recall I had a great time.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

I have never been to Sugarbush but I hear good thing about it most of the time.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm anti killington myself unless you can some how get up there for a weekday it just gets too crowded and full of hammer heads who just get in your way. Stowe and Jay are the spots to go to in VT, Okemo is like 10 minutes from Killington and it also gets busy but it's a family mountain so the harder stuff is wide open and they have a nice gladed diamond run on the south face that is barely ever ridden. Sugarbush was just redone I think like 2yrs ago... they have a beautiful new lodge. I was there for a day last season and the only problem is they don't really make any snow so if there isn't anything natural half the mountain isn't open. I saw a lot of potential in it but the second peak was closed and I'd say it was maybe 40% open when I was there so I can't really judge it. It's also more of a skier mountain with some serious flat spots and definitely not good for a beginner since even the bunny run has a long flat spot to get back to the main lift.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

i liked killington but jay peak is better.......ive been to killington twice one time was GREAT conditions ...woods riding was fun as hell but aint got shit on jaypeak


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2007)

While Killington is huge, I'd rather hit Sunday River. It's a hell of a drive, but the conditions are surreal (after December). If you need a minor Colorado fix, without the plane flight, hit up Jay Peak in VT, they got hammered last year.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

porwal222 said:


> While Killington is huge, I'd rather hit Sunday River. It's a hell of a drive, but the conditions are surreal (after December). If you need a minor Colorado fix, without the plane flight, hit up Jay Peak in VT, they got hammered last year.


i liked sunday river when i was there but it was hella icy. i definitely go back tho.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Jay was weird last year though like most of the VT mountains. They didn't get hit hard until like late January. I was up there in the middle of January and it was only OK. Still better than any other place on the east coast but not as nasty as it was in February! Stowe was the same way. The crazy thing is one of the best days I had all season was at Mt. Snow, they had just got dumped on and had an actual powder day and it wasn't that busy because Stratton had a big competition going on so everyone was there. It was sick to out of bounds and get stuck in waist high powder at Mt. Snow, never ever had that happened to me on that mountain


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

killington used to be good, for early and late season. they were bough by powdr corp. this season, the same company that turned park city into "park shitty". previous killington management would open the mountain early as possible, such as october 25th in 05 and a few times in september. they used to stay open until may and even june sometimes. new management has stated the set dates are mid november-mid april, and effectively closed down lodges and a few lifts, all while leaving pico to rot by not opening it all week.

ill take my business to the bush.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Park chitty has always been Park Chitty. It didn't take Powdr corp to do that. But I hear you, lot's of Kmart locals are pretty pissed about how Powdr is running things.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

You want to talk about corporations owning mountains and screwing it for the locals, AIG bought Stowe and since they took over they've basically told the locals to F themselves. They used to offer discounts for town residents and things like that but now that AIG owns it, none of that happens. When I was up there last year my friends and I stayed at this B&B owned by a local born and raised she was telling us all about it. Also the clientelle they bring in now has made it a very expensive place to be. We went out to a "pub" to eat and it cost us like $50 each for dinner with no drinks. Now that's not that much considering I'm used to NYC prices but that's still fing ridiculous for people not aquainted to being anally violated by eating establishments!


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

That's one of the main reasons I can only go to Stowe 1 -2 times a year. You've gotta be Rockefeller to eat , drink and have a good time. It's too bad too, I really like goin' there.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I think we paid $48 for our passes last year, but the regular was over $60 for weekend rates... Stowe definitely has some super nice runs, easy groomers for just cruising and some real difficult technical terrain for those that like to get gnarly! When I was there last year I watched 2 kids blast off of that waterfall they have that runs under the gondola totally sick.


----------

